# All Plants



## Content Moderator (Jun 20, 2014)

*'Type 2'*Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : High
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium Plant
Synonym : Eriocaulaceae sp. 'type 2' (erroneous)







*Aciotis acuminifolia*Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : High
Tank Placement : Red
Category : Aquarium Plant
Synonym : Acisanthera sp. (erroneous)







*Acmella repens*Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium Plant
Synonym : Acmella oppositifolia, Acmella oppositifolia var. repens, Spilanthes americana







*Alternanthera aquatica*Difficulty : Easy
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium and Pond Plant







*Alternanthera reineckii 'lilacina'*Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Red
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Alternanthera reineckii 'rosaefolia'*Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Red
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Ammannia capitellata*Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : High
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium Plant
Synonym : Nesaea triflora, Ammannia mauritiana







*Ammannia crassicaulis*Difficulty : Difficult
Lighting Requirements : High
Tank Placement : Red
Category : Aquarium Plant
Synonym : Nesaea crassicaulis







*Ammannia gracilis*Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : High
Tank Placement : Red
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Ammannia latifolia*Difficulty : Difficult
Lighting Requirements : Medium High
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Ammannia pedicellata*Difficulty : Difficult
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium Plant
Synonym : Nesaea pedicellata







*Ammannia praetermissa*Difficulty : Very Difficult
Lighting Requirements : Very High
Tank Placement : Red
Category : Aquarium Plant
Synonym : Nesaea sp. 'red', Nesaea praetermissa







*Anubias barteri var. barteri*Difficulty : Very Easy
Lighting Requirements : Low
Tank Placement : Epiphyte
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Anubias barteri var. nana*Difficulty : Very Easy
Lighting Requirements : Low
Tank Placement : Epiphyte
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Anubias barteri var. nana 'Marble'*Difficulty : Very Easy
Lighting Requirements : Low
Tank Placement : Epiphyte
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Anubias barteri var. nana 'Petite'*Difficulty : Very Easy
Lighting Requirements : Low
Tank Placement : Epiphyte
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Anubias gracilis*Difficulty : Easy
Lighting Requirements : Medium Low
Tank Placement : Epiphyte
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Aponogeton boivinianus*Difficulty : Easy
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Aponogeton crispus*Difficulty : Easy
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Aponogeton madagascariensis*Difficulty : Difficult
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Azolla caroliniana*Difficulty : Easy
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium and Pond Plant







*Bacopa australis*Difficulty : Very Easy
Lighting Requirements : Low
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Bacopa caroliniana*Difficulty : Easy
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium and Pond Plant







[Bacopa innominata']*Bacopa innominata*[/URL]Difficulty : Easy
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium Plant
Synonym : Bacopa cyclophylla, Bacopa stragula







*Bacopa lanigera*Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : High
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium and Pond Plant







*Bacopa madagascariensis*Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Bacopa monnieri*Difficulty : Easy
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium and Pond Plant







*Bacopa salzmannii*Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium Plant
Synonym : Bacopa sp. 'Araguaia'







*Bacopa serpyllifolia*Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : Medium High
Tank Placement : Foreground
Category : Aquarium Plant
Synonym : Bacopa sp. 'Japan'







*Bacopa sp. 'Colorata'*Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Red
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Barclaya longifolia*Difficulty : Easy
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Red
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Blyxa alternifolia*Difficulty : Difficult
Lighting Requirements : High
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Blyxa aubertii*Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : Medium High
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Blyxa japonica*Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Foreground
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Bolbitis heudelotii*Difficulty : Easy
Lighting Requirements : Low
Tank Placement : Epiphyte
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Cabomba caroliniana*Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : High
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium and Pond Plant







*Cabomba caroliniana 'Silver-Green'*Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : Medium High
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Cabomba furcata*Difficulty : Difficult
Lighting Requirements : High
Tank Placement : Red
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Cabomba palaeformis*Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Callitriche terrestris*Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : Medium High
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium Plant
Synonym : Elatine americana (erroneous)







*Cardamine lyrata*Difficulty : Easy
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Ceratophyllum demersum*Difficulty : Very Easy
Lighting Requirements : Low
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium and Pond Plant







*Ceratopteris pteridoides*Difficulty : Easy
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium and Pond Plant







*Clinopodium brownei*Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium and Pond Plant
Synonym : Lindernia anagallis (erroneous)







*Crinum calamistratum*Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : High
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Cryptocoryne beckettii 'petchii'*Difficulty : Easy
Lighting Requirements : Low
Tank Placement : Red
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Cryptocoryne cordata var. cordata 'blassii'*Difficulty : Easy
Lighting Requirements : Low
Tank Placement : Red
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Cryptocoryne crispatula var. balansae*Difficulty : Easy
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium and Pond Plant







*Cryptocoryne parva*Difficulty : Easy
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Foreground
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia*Difficulty : Easy
Lighting Requirements : Low
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Cryptocoryne undulata*Difficulty : Easy
Lighting Requirements : Low
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Green Gecko'*Difficulty : Very Easy
Lighting Requirements : Low
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Mi Oya'*Difficulty : Very Easy
Lighting Requirements : Low
Tank Placement : Red
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Red'*Difficulty : Very Easy
Lighting Requirements : Low
Tank Placement : Red
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Cryptocoryne x willisii 'lucens'*Difficulty : Easy
Lighting Requirements : Low
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Cuphea anagalloidea*Difficulty : Difficult
Lighting Requirements : High
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium Plant
Synonym : Bacopa sp. 'Red' (erroneous), Rotala sp. 'Araguaia' (erroneous)







*Cyperus helferi*Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Didiplis diandra*Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Diodia virginiana*Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Diodia cf. kuntzei*Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : High
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium Plant
Synonym : Hygrophila sp. 'Pantanal' (erroneous), Rubiaceae sp. 'Pantanal'







*Echinodorus berteroi*Difficulty : Easy
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium and Pond Plant







*Echinodorus cordifolius*Difficulty : Easy
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium and Pond Plant







*Echinodorus major*Difficulty : Easy
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium Plant
Synonym : Echinodorus martii (erroneous)







*Echinodorus parviflorus 'Tropica'*Difficulty : Easy
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Echinodorus uruguayensis*Difficulty : Easy
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Echinodorus 'Kleiner Bar'*Difficulty : Easy
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Red
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Echinodorus 'Ozelot'*Difficulty : Easy
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Red
Category : Aquarium and Pond Plant







*Echinodorus 'Rubin'*Difficulty : Easy
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Red
Category : Aquarium and Pond Plant







*Echinodorus x barthii*Difficulty : Easy
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Red
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Egeria densa*Difficulty : Very Easy
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium and Pond Plant
Synonym : Anacharis densa







*Egeria najas*Difficulty : Very Easy
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium and Pond Plant







*Eichhornia diversifolia*Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : High
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Elatine triandra*Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : High
Tank Placement : Foreground
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Eleocharis acicularis*Difficulty : Easy
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Foreground
Category : Aquarium and Pond Plant







*Eleocharis fluctuans*Difficulty : Difficult
Lighting Requirements : High
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium Plant
Synonym : Egleria fluctuans







*Eriocaulon cinereum*Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : High
Tank Placement : Foreground
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Eriocaulon setaceum*Difficulty : Difficult
Lighting Requirements : High
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Eriocaulon sp. 'Mato Grosso'*Difficulty : Very Difficult
Lighting Requirements : High
Tank Placement : Foreground
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Eriocaulon sp. from Goias*Difficulty : Difficult
Lighting Requirements : High
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Glossostigma elatinoides*Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : High
Tank Placement : Foreground
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Gymnocoronis spilanthoides*Difficulty : Easy
Lighting Requirements : Low
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Helanthium bolivianum 'Angustifolius'*Difficulty : Easy
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium Plant
Synonym : Echinodorus angustifolius







*Helanthium tenellum*Difficulty : Easy
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Foreground
Category : Aquarium Plant
Synonym : Echinodorus tenellus







*Hemianthus callitrichoides*Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : High
Tank Placement : Foreground
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Hemianthus glomeratus*Difficulty : Easy
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium Plant
Synonym : Hemianthus micranthemoides (erroneous), Micranthemum glomeratum







*Heteranthera zosterifolia*Difficulty : Easy
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Hottonia palustris*Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : High
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium and Pond Plant







*Hydrilla verticillata*Difficulty : Very Easy
Lighting Requirements : Low
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Hydrocotyle leucocephala*Difficulty : Very Easy
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides*Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : High
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Hydrocotyle verticillata*Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : High
Tank Placement : Foreground
Category : Aquarium and Pond Plant







*Hydrotriche hottoniiflora*Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : High
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Hygrophila balsamica*Difficulty : Easy
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Hygrophila corymbosa 'angustifolia'*Difficulty : Easy
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Hygrophila corymbosa 'Siamensis'*Difficulty : Easy
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Hygrophila corymbosa 'Stricta'*Difficulty : Easy
Lighting Requirements : Medium Low
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Hygrophila difformis*Difficulty : Easy
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Hygrophila lancea*Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : Medium High
Tank Placement : Red
Category : Aquarium Plant
Synonym : Hygrophila sp. 'Sarawak'







*Hygrophila odora *Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium Plant
Synonym : Hygrophila sp. 'Guinea'







*Hygrophila polysperma*Difficulty : Very Easy
Lighting Requirements : Low
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Hygrophila polysperma 'Ceylon'*Difficulty : Very Easy
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Red
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Hygrophila polysperma 'Sunset'*Difficulty : Easy
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Red
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Hygrophila sp. 'Araguaia'*Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : High
Tank Placement : Foreground
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Hygrophila sp. 'Bold'*Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Hygrophila sp. 'Red'*Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : High
Tank Placement : Red
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Hygrophila sp. 'Tiger'*Difficulty : Very Easy
Lighting Requirements : Low
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Hyptis lorentziana*Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : High
Tank Placement : Red
Category : Aquarium Plant
Synonym : Hemigraphis traian (erroneous)







*Juncus repens*Difficulty : Easy
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium and Pond Plant







*Lagarosiphon madagascariensis*Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : High
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Lagarosiphon major*Difficulty : Very Easy
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Lemna minor*Difficulty : Very Easy
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium and Pond Plant







*Lilaeopsis brasiliensis*Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Foreground
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Limnobium laevigatum*Difficulty : Easy
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium and Pond Plant







*Limnophila aromatica*Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : High
Tank Placement : Red
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Limnophila repens *Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Red
Category : Aquarium Plant
Synonym : Limnophila sp. 'Mini'







*Limnophila sessiliflora*Difficulty : Easy
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Limnophila sp. 'Broad'*Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Limnophila sp. 'Gigantea'*Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : High
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Limnophila sp. 'Guinea Broad-Leaf'*Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Foreground
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Limnophila sp. 'Sulawesi'*Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : Medium High
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Lindernia dubia*Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : Medium High
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium and Pond Plant







*Lindernia grandiflora*Difficulty : Easy
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium and Pond Plant







*Lindernia rotundifolia 'Variegated'*Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Lindernia sp. 'India'*Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : Medium High
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Lobelia cardinalis*Difficulty : Easy
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium and Pond Plant







*Lobelia cardinalis 'Small Form'*Difficulty : Easy
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Foreground
Category : Aquarium and Pond Plant







*Ludwigia arcuata*Difficulty : Easy
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Red
Category : Aquarium and Pond Plant







*Ludwigia brevipes*Difficulty : Easy
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Red
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Ludwigia glandulosa*Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : High
Tank Placement : Red
Category : Aquarium Plant
Synonym : "Ludwigia peruensis" (erroneous)







*Ludwigia inclinata*Difficulty : Difficult
Lighting Requirements : High
Tank Placement : Red
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Ludwigia inclinata var verticillata 'Araguaia'*Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : High
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata 'Cuba'*Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : High
Tank Placement : Red
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata 'Pantanal'*Difficulty : Difficult
Lighting Requirements : High
Tank Placement : Red
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Ludwigia ovalis*Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Red
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Ludwigia palustris*Difficulty : Easy
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Red
Category : Aquarium and Pond Plant







*Ludwigia repens*Difficulty : Easy
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Red
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Ludwigia repens x L. arcuata*Difficulty : Easy
Lighting Requirements : Low
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium Plant
Synonym : Ludwigia palustris (erroneous)







*Ludwigia sedoides*Difficulty : Easy
Lighting Requirements : High
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium and Pond Plant







*Ludwigia senegalensis*Difficulty : Difficult
Lighting Requirements : High
Tank Placement : Red
Category : Aquarium Plant
Synonym : Ludwigia sp. 'Guinea'







*Ludwigia sphaerocarpa*Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : High
Tank Placement : Foreground
Category : Aquarium Plant
Synonym : Ludwigia pilosa (erroneous)







*Ludwigia sp. 'Rubin'*Difficulty : Easy
Lighting Requirements : Low to Very High
Tank Placement : Red
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Ludwigia x lacustris*Difficulty : Easy
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Red
Category : Aquarium Plant
Synonym : Ludwiga brevipes x palustris







*Lysimachia nummularia 'Aurea'*Difficulty : Easy
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium and Pond Plant







*Marsilea spp.*Difficulty : Easy
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Foreground
Category : Aquarium and Pond Plant







*Mayaca fluviatilis*Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Micranthemum umbrosum*Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium and Pond Plant







*Microsorum pteropus*Difficulty : Very Easy
Lighting Requirements : Low
Tank Placement : Epiphyte
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Microsorum pteropus 'Philippine'*Difficulty : Easy
Lighting Requirements : Low
Tank Placement : Epiphyte
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Microsorum pteropus 'Trident'*Difficulty : Very Easy
Lighting Requirements : Low
Tank Placement : Epiphyte
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Microsorum pteropus 'Tropica'*Difficulty : Very Easy
Lighting Requirements : Low
Tank Placement : Epiphyte
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Microsorum pteropus 'Windelov'*Difficulty : Very Easy
Lighting Requirements : Low
Tank Placement : Epiphyte
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Monosolenium tenerum*Difficulty : Easy
Lighting Requirements : Low
Tank Placement : Epiphyte
Category : Aquarium Plant
Synonym : Pellia endiviifolia (erroneous)







*Murdannia keisak*Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : Medium High
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Murdannia sp. 'Red'*Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : Medium High
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Myriophyllum aquaticum*Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium and Pond Plant







*Myriophyllum mattogrossense*Difficulty : Easy
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Myriophyllum propinquum*Difficulty : Easy
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Myriophyllum tuberculatum*Difficulty : Difficult
Lighting Requirements : High
Tank Placement : Red
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Nymphaea lotus 'Red'*Difficulty : Easy
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Red
Category : Aquarium and Pond Plant







*Nymphaea micrantha*Difficulty : Easy
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Red
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Oldenlandia salzmannii*Difficulty : Easy
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium Plant
Synonym : Bacopa sp. 'Pantanal' (erroneous), Hedyotis salzmannii







*Penthorum sedoides*Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium and Pond Plant







*Persicaria hydropiperoides*Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium and Pond Plant
Synonym : Polygonum hydropiperoides







*Persicaria praetermissa*Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : Medium High
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium Plant
Synonym : Polygonum sp. 'Ruby', Polygonum praetermissum







*Persicaria sp. 'acre'*Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : Medium High
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium Plant
Synonym : Polygonum sp. 'Acre'







*Persicaria sp. 'Kawagoeanum'*Difficulty : Easy
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium Plant
Synonym : Polygonum sp. 'Kawagoeanum'







*Persicaria sp. 'Porto Velho'*Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium Plant
Synonym : Polygonum sp. 'Porto Velho'







*Persicaria sp. 'Sao Paulo'*Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : Medium High
Tank Placement : Red
Category : Aquarium Plant
Synonym : Polygonum sp. 'Sao Paulo'







*Phyllanthus fluitans*Difficulty : Easy
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Pogostemon erectus *Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : Medium High
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium Plant
Synonym : Rotala verticillaris (erroneous)







*Pogostemon helferi*Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Foreground
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Pogostemon stellatus*Difficulty : Difficult
Lighting Requirements : High
Tank Placement : Red
Category : Aquarium Plant
Synonym : Eusteralis stellata (erroneous)







*Pogostemon stellatus 'Broad Leaf'*Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : High
Tank Placement : Red
Category : Aquarium Plant
Synonym : Eusteralis stellata (erroneous)







*Pogostemon yatabeanus*Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : Medium High
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium Plant
Synonym : Eusteralis yatabeana (erroneous)







*Potamogeton crispus*Difficulty : Easy
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium and Pond Plant







*Potamogeton dentatus*Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : Medium High
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Potamogeton gayi*Difficulty : Easy
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Potamogeton perfoliatus*Difficulty : Easy
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium and Pond Plant







*Proserpinaca palustris from Cuba*Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Red
Category : Aquarium and Pond Plant







*Ranunculus inundatus*Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Foreground
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Riccardia chamedryfolia*Difficulty : Easy
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Epiphyte
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Riccia fluitans*Difficulty : Easy
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Epiphyte
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Riccia sp. 'Dwarf'*Difficulty : Easy
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Epiphyte
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Ricciocarpus natans*Difficulty : Easy
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium and Pond Plant







*Rotala indica*Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : Medium High
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium Plant
Synonym : Ammannia sp. 'Bonsai' (erroneous)







*Rotala macrandra*Difficulty : Difficult
Lighting Requirements : High
Tank Placement : Red
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Rotala macrandra 'Green Narrow Leaf'*Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Rotala macrandra 'Green'*Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Rotala macrandra 'Mini Type 2'*Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : High
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Rotala macrandra 'Narrow Leaf'*Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Red
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Rotala macrandra 'Variegated'*Difficulty : Difficult
Lighting Requirements : High
Tank Placement : Red
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Rotala mexicana 'Araguaia'*Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : High
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium Plant
Synonym : Rotala pusilla (erroneous)







*Rotala mexicana 'Goias'*Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Foreground
Category : Aquarium Plant
Synonym : Rotala sp. 'Goias'







*Rotala ramosior*Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : High
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Rotala rotundifolia*Difficulty : Easy
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Red
Category : Aquarium Plant
Synonym : Rotala indica (erroneous)







*Rotala wallichii*Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Red
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Rotala sp. 'Colorata'*Difficulty : Easy
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Red
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Rotala sp. 'Green'*Difficulty : Easy
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Rotala sp. 'Nanjenshan'*Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Rotala sp. 'Sunset'*Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : High
Tank Placement : Red
Category : Aquarium Plant
Synonym : Ammannia sp. 'Sulawesi' (erroneous)







*Rotala sp. 'Vietnam'*Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Red
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Sagittaria subulata*Difficulty : Easy
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Foreground
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Salvinia minima*Difficulty : Easy
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium and Pond Plant







*Salvinia natans*Difficulty : Easy
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium and Pond Plant







*Salvinia oblongifolia*Difficulty : Easy
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium and Pond Plant







*Saururus cernuus*Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : High
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium and Pond Plant







*Saururus chinensis*Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : High
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium and Pond Plant







*Sphaerocaryum malaccense*Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : Medium High
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium Plant
Synonym : Arthraxon sp. 'Malaysia' (erroneous)







*Staurogyne stolonifera  *Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : Medium High
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium Plant
Synonym : Hygrophila sp. 'Rio Araguaia' (erroneous), Staurogyne sp. 'Rio Araguaia'







*Staurogyne sp. 'Bihar'*Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : Medium High
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium Plant
Synonym : Hygrophila sp. 'Bihar' (erroneous)







*Staurogyne sp. 'Low Grow'*Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Foreground
Category : Aquarium Plant
Synonym : Hygrophila sp. 'Low Grow' (erroneous)







*Staurogyne sp. 'Porto Velho'*Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : Medium High
Tank Placement : Foreground
Category : Aquarium Plant
Synonym : Hygrophila sp. 'Porto Velho' (erroneous), Hygrophila sp. 'Roraima' (erroneous)







*Syngonanthus sp. 'Belem'*Difficulty : Difficult
Lighting Requirements : High
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium Plant
Synonym : Tonina sp. 'Belem' (erroneous)







*Syngonanthus sp. 'Manaus'*Difficulty : Difficult
Lighting Requirements : High
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium Plant
Synonym : Tonina sp. 'Manaus' (erroneous)







*Taxiphyllum alternans*Difficulty : Easy
Lighting Requirements : Low
Tank Placement : Epiphyte
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Taxiphyllum barbieri*Difficulty : Very Easy
Lighting Requirements : Low
Tank Placement : Epiphyte
Category : Aquarium Plant
Synonym : Vesicularia dubyana (erroneous)







*Tonina fluviatilis*Difficulty : Difficult
Lighting Requirements : High
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Utricularia gibba*Difficulty : Very Easy
Lighting Requirements : Low to Very High
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium and Pond Plant







*Utricularia graminifolia*Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : Medium
Tank Placement : Foreground
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Vesicularia ferriei*Difficulty : Easy
Lighting Requirements : Low
Tank Placement : Epiphyte
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Vesicularia montagnei*Difficulty : Easy
Lighting Requirements : Low
Tank Placement : Epiphyte
Category : Aquarium Plant







*Poaceae sp. 'Purple Bamboo'*Difficulty : Moderate
Lighting Requirements : High
Tank Placement : Not Specific
Category : Aquarium and Pond Plant


----------

